# iPad 2,4 ou 32nm



## nicolasp78 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour savoir la version de votre iPad, il faut aller lire les données de diag. et d'utilisation. Les fichiers LatestCrash.plist et LowMemory.plist l'indiquent dès le début dans : Hardware Model

Nicolas


----------



## Larme (8 Juin 2012)

Euh... ?


----------



## daffyb (8 Juin 2012)

pas très bien formulé, un peu abrupt, mais info intéressante !


----------

